# Oh no! Prayers, quick please!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My kitty, Blue, has walked up injured. Very very badly. He is either very very sick or got hit by a car. He is young, beautiful and is so sweet. I hope he makes it through the night. He suffered all the way home! ray:


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Sending a prayer his way.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you! I feel so horrible when things like this happen. Nothing we can do I don't think. I hope he hangs on by a claw or two, just until morning.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Loving energies sent your way! He sure is a beautiful boy.


----------



## melba (Aug 14, 2013)

how's he doing now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im sorry...prayers sent for a full recovery!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

He isn't doing well at all.  This is going to be a bad day, I think. He can't eat, can't walk, can't drink, his eyes are not right, he isn't thinking, fluid coming out of his nose and mouth. I think his life will be ending today. Vet is coming at noon.

Guys I love him so much!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...sounds like internal ....if the fluid is spinal??... Im so sorry...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you very much!  I guess it might be spinal fluid, at this point there is just not much we can do I don't think. Either that or there will be a 6 thousand dollar vet bill.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It has been an upsetting few days. My neighbor's mom died (whom I had been visiting and trying my best to help my neighbors), my only buck (rabbit) died, now this. When it rains it pours. I have noticed that saying is used very often when it comes to farm life.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that even if the vet is positive he'll be okay in 2 months, I would much rather have him put down. I love him half to death and I won't let him suffer.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Prayers for you and your beloved kitty. I'm so sorry you ate going through this. Heartbreaking. My thoughts will be with you today.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ yes, it is. Farming is a gamble. You have good years, you have bad years. I have had a very hard year. I hope your kitty gets better.it doesn't sound good. Fluid coming out his nose is a very bad thing. Is it clear? I'm sorry he's hurting!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you both!  It certainly is, Honeysuckle. This year has been a very bad year. Lots of death. I think we have lost maybe 20 animals this year. It just isn't going well. BUT, I will not ever quit. One dies and it makes me cherish the others more, I could never take that away from myself. I know it sounds very selfish, but really it would ruin my well being. When people say, "Oh I just don't know if I can do this anymore!" or something, I laugh. Because I could NEVER do that! It isn't very hard for me actually, it takes a lot to get me to cry over death, even. It's just part of it. Farming isn't jumping in wheat fields and playing on hay bales (where you are bound to get a splinter or two anyway...), it's life. You educate yourself about LIFE. How it ends, how it starts, and everything in between. And honestly, I love it. 

It is clear. This is gonna be bad.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

If the vet says he has a chance, I wouldn't put him down. If he has a chance you don't want to take that away from him. An animals instinct is to simply to survive. It would not be doing him a service by putting him down when he is fighting so hard to survive.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know, that is very true. BUT, he is nearly dead already. He can't eat. I suppose he would rather be in heaven then feeling like absolute crud for maybe even the rest of his life. I guess I'll see about things when I truly know how bad of shape he is in. It's easier for me to make the putting down decision than the decision to let him feel terrible forever. But like I just said, we'll see.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, I would wait to see what the vet says. No sense in worrying about your horse breaking his leg before you have a horse. When the vet comes and talks to you you can make the decision then.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We lost him. He's gone. I have been balling for 30 minutes. IT IS COMPLETELY MY FAULT. I am so mad at myself! Why the heck did I do this to him.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a headache I have cried so much. He is lying in a towel on our counter. I can't take it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry......


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. Now he isn't in anymore pain. Please, Don't blame yourself, you can only do so much- and 
not everything works out the way we want, no matter what we do.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Not blaming myself anymore! I didn't talk to the vet personally, someone else did. But I admit.. I eavesdropped a bit. I heard "He's anemic" and automatically assumed the fleas killed him. He died of kidney failure. 

I heard him meow when they injected it... oh gosh that I will not forget. I imprinted his cold paw in clay. R.I.P Blue, I love you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. 

If your cats have a flea problem...start treating them so this doesn't happen again. :hug:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

In our prayers for sure.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

So sorry. I worked at a vet clinic for a long time and I had to help put a lot of animals down. It is heart wrenching, and I was not in any way attached to the animal. It's alright to cry, and cry and cry and cry. I did it when I lost my Pyrenees pup to parvo earlier this year. And one of the best things you can do is get busy and work and not let yourself brood on it. I'm so so sorry you lost you kitty. I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Loss of a four footed friend is so heartbreaking  I am so sorry you lost your precious little friend :hug:
Cry all you need to, it helps you heal :hug: and know there are a lot of us who have been through it as well, and can empathize with you. It will get easier with time...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> If your cats have a flea problem...start treating them so this doesn't happen again. :hug:


Oh lord, yes I know. We have been treating. He was already treated. Going to spend a couple hundred more dollars on flea meds. Thanks.



Honeysuckle said:


> So sorry. I worked at a vet clinic for a long time and I had to help put a lot of animals down. It is heart wrenching, and I was not in any way attached to the animal. It's alright to cry, and cry and cry and cry. I did it when I lost my Pyrenees pup to parvo earlier this year. And one of the best things you can do is get busy and work and not let yourself brood on it. I'm so so sorry you lost you kitty. I wish there was something I could do to help.


I could NEVER do that. I am sad that he is gone. I handed the clay paw print to my mom, she and my sister started balling. I didn't though. Is there something wrong with me? I don't cry that much at all? The reason I cried the first time is because I thought it was my fault, and I heard his last meow. Of course I was praying for him and very sad to lose him, but why don't I cry that much? I watched our lamb die and hardly shed a tear... I feel heartless but I do care. I mean, I don't think I could cry right now even if I wanted to...



NyGoatMom said:


> Loss of a four footed friend is so heartbreaking  I am so sorry you lost your precious little friend :hug:
> Cry all you need to, it helps you heal :hug: and know there are a lot of us who have been through it as well, and can empathize with you. It will get easier with time...


It is heartbreaking. Thank you! I have been through it several, several times with many, many things. And it has, honestly, gotten harder each time. Plus he was so beautiful and young. He was only 10 and got kidney failure. He was fine 2 weeks ago.



Scottyhorse said:


> I'm so sorry :hug:


Thanks!!



Karen said:


> In our prayers for sure.


Thanks for the prayers.  It's been a hard week. And year.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with you! After as hard a year as you and I have had, you slowly start to harden. You get to where you go from "oh my gosh I can't go on living!" To shedding a few tears and being sad, but not being so overwhelmed with grief it consumes you. When I lost my first baby this year, I was so sick and saddened that I didn't think I was able to go on, by the time I lost my Dynamic I was able to say goodbye and go on living, even smiling, within a few hours. There's nothing wrong with you, it's just a natural thing. I think it's programmed into us so that we don't grieve ourselves to death. It's scary, but don't think it's just you. It's not.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

And part of it is probably that your just naturally tough.  that helps when your farming.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, thanks. That's kinda what I thought but I didn't want it to sound ego-consumed. lol

I didn't even cry at my grandfather's funeral. I have always been this way... it's odd. It certainly comes in handy though!


----------

